# Basic MudLogging Book v1.0



## راشد البلوشي (18 يناير 2010)

Basic Mud Logging by international logging ,inc
it contains​
The drilling rig and its components​
drilling and completing a well​
formation evalution procedures​


----------



## GeoOo (19 يناير 2010)

مشكور أخى الكريم ونتمنى المزيد من العطاء


----------



## راشد البلوشي (20 يناير 2010)

ur most welcom bro


----------



## راشد البلوشي (21 يناير 2010)




----------



## sndpad (30 سبتمبر 2011)

*thankxxxxxxxxxxxxxx alot*

thanxxxxxxxxxx alot


----------



## ralokaley (8 أكتوبر 2011)

راشد البلوشي قال:


> Basic Mud Logging by international logging ,inc
> it contains​
> The drilling rig and its components​
> drilling and completing a well​
> formation evalution procedures​


Thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## ralokaley (8 أكتوبر 2011)

Thank you Brother


----------



## eng.mostafamahdy (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*مشكور أخى الكريم *


----------



## Jucsom (17 أكتوبر 2011)

thanks brother


----------



## andizearkaka (19 أكتوبر 2011)

thanx allllllllllllllllllllllloooooooooooooooooooootttt


----------



## marwan2022 (18 نوفمبر 2011)

where the link


----------



## محمد الاكرم (18 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام
اين الكتاب


----------



## وتبقى ذكرى (20 نوفمبر 2011)

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## محمد سعيد الساعدي (24 نوفمبر 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## beastoon (10 ديسمبر 2011)

thank .......................


----------



## bonbony1 (7 فبراير 2012)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## bebo_20022003 (10 فبراير 2012)

thanxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rezhwan84 (1 أبريل 2012)

*مشكور أخى الكريم ونتمنى المزيد من العطاء*


----------



## me1212 (19 أبريل 2012)

*مشكور أخى الكريم*


----------



## mohammadali2200 (26 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور


----------



## eliker bahij (4 أكتوبر 2012)

*مشكور أخى الكريم *


----------



## eliker bahij (23 نوفمبر 2012)

Thanksssssss for you.


----------



## eliker bahij (23 نوفمبر 2012)

There is no link , please add the link.


----------



## أيوب التونسي (15 فبراير 2013)

كيف يمكنني الحصول على هذه النسخة ؟


----------



## andizearkaka (9 مارس 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

